
Nokia cuts 10,000 jobs, dropping its entire Linux R&D division - boopsie
http://press.nokia.com/2012/06/14/nokia-sharpens-strategy-and-provides-updates-to-its-targets-and-outlook/
======
smallhands
May be it is time for nokia to get out of mobile business.this is bad

------
icefox
Anyone know the status of all Qt / trolltech guys?

